# Thoughts on the "elephant ear/dumbo" betta?



## LittleFish2012

Whats up with this new "elephant ear" type of betta? I use the term "new" loosely because its new to me. I'm not sure if its a good thing or bad. I'm not even sure how they bred it. It looks like it'd be difficult to swim.
I saw one at petco today. Bizarre. A half-moon "elephant ear".

Opinions? Pretty or ugly? (well, thats a lie- no betta is ugly)


----------



## MoonShadow

At first I wasn't a fan of them just because I was afraid they would have difficulty swimming, but I have since owned 2 of them, and I love them! They are gorgeous, and mine had no problem swimming what so ever!


----------



## Coppermoon

Big Ears/Elephant Ears I am not a fan, but I am a breeder and see the large pects as a fault. They can be shown in Variations, so there IS a class for them.

As far as a wet pet...They are kinda cool looking especially if the pects are white....looks like they have big fans 

If you like them, then I'd say go for getting one.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I don't personally like larger pectorals on HM males as I feel that is a lot of finnage for a very small-bodied fish like a betta to carry around. 

I owned a HMPK 'dumbo' and he had no difficulties in swimming around. 
_
However_, his pectorals were very prone to tearing, sometimes nearly right off, even in a tank specially designed around him. It looked unsightly and painful, and so I would never own another dumbo betta again.


----------



## LittleFish2012

Coppermoon said:


> Big Ears/Elephant Ears I am not a fan, but I am a breeder and see the large pects as a fault. They can be shown in Variations, so there IS a class for them.
> 
> As far as a wet pet...They are kinda cool looking especially if the pects are white....looks like they have big fans
> 
> If you like them, then I'd say go for getting one.


 
That is very interesting... They look kind of funny to me.
The one I saw at the store was very beautiful. I decided on a different fish (non elephant ear) that was colorless. Seems like no one wants the cellophanes...

Do you know how they were bred to look like that? Like were they crossed with some other species of tropical fish?


----------



## registereduser

I think they are gorgeous, no problem swimming at all. My delta tail has more problems swimming than my big ear plakat type. This is Phillip:


----------



## LittleFish2012

LittleBettaFish said:


> I don't personally like larger pectorals on HM males as I feel that is a lot of finnage for a very small-bodied fish like a betta to carry around.
> 
> I owned a HMPK 'dumbo' and he had no difficulties in swimming around.
> 
> _However_, his pectorals were very prone to tearing, sometimes nearly right off, even in a tank specially designed around him. It looked unsightly and painful, and so I would never own another dumbo betta again.


 
Nearly tearing right off!? :shock: That poor fish!
I was wondering about the whole HM "dumbo" thing being a bit much. I know that I've seen halfmoons that can't seem to swim because of their tails being so large and heavy. I can only imagine it'd be like wearing weights.


----------



## LittleFish2012

registereduser said:


> I think they are gorgeous, no problem swimming at all. My delta tail has more problems swimming than my big ear plakat type. This is Phillip:


 
Wow, he's really pretty. :nicefish:


----------



## Coppermoon

LittleFish2012 said:


> That is very interesting... They look kind of funny to me.
> The one I saw at the store was very beautiful. I decided on a different fish (non elephant ear) that was colorless. Seems like no one wants the cellophanes...
> 
> Do you know how they were bred to look like that? Like were they crossed with some other species of tropical fish?


It is a deformity that was encouraged like most of the new breeds of most things. This statement was not meant to be taken as rude, but if you think about it....the HM was considered a deformity way back when


----------



## LittleFish2012

Coppermoon said:


> It is a deformity that was encouraged like most of the new breeds of most things. This statement was not meant to be taken as rude, but if you think about it....the HM was considered a deformity way back when


I don't think thats rude at all.  I didn't know the HM was a deformity. I guess I should brush up on some more betta history...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

LittleFish2012 said:


> Nearly tearing right off!? :shock: That poor fish!
> I was wondering about the whole HM "dumbo" thing being a bit much. I know that I've seen halfmoons that can't seem to swim because of their tails being so large and heavy. I can only imagine it'd be like wearing weights.


Yeah I think he tore it on the mesh divider as there was nothing else for him to get caught up in. It took a very long time for his pectoral to grow back and he couldn't swim very well then as he had next to no pectoral on one side, and a very oversized one on the other.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm not a fan... I think they are pretty, but as far as confirmation is concerned, those big pectorals seem like a deformity to me.


----------



## registereduser

LittleFish2012 said:


> Wow, he's really pretty. :nicefish:


Thanks! He was a mislabeled deal at Petco :twisted:

When you look at the wild type bettas, aren't all pet store bettas deformed?;-)


----------



## LittleFish2012

registereduser said:


> Thanks! He was a mislabeled deal at Petco :twisted:
> 
> When you look at the wild type bettas, aren't all pet store bettas deformed?;-)


Yep.  They are, actually!
Petco mislables a LOT of their fish. I got a really nice HMDT for the price of a regular DT. Normally they go for a lot more...


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

I miss my dumbo boy! We called them his jazz hands  He never had any issues swimming or anything like that.


----------



## ao

off topic here.. kind of.. but what is a betta with colored pectorals called?


----------



## Coppermoon

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> I miss my dumbo boy! We called them his jazz hands  He never had any issues swimming or anything like that.


Who are you??? You are using Lone Star Bettas Logo fish. Did you get permission?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Coppermoon said:


> Who are you??? You are using Lone Star Bettas Logo fish. Did you get permission?


I just got it off google images


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Coppermoon said:


> Who are you??? You are using Lone Star Bettas Logo fish. Did you get permission?


Just traced it back to wear I got it. It was done for a pet auction on gaionline. If Lone Star Bettas of the artist asks me to remove it, I will, otherwise, its non of your business.


----------



## Coppermoon

It is my business as I am the President of Lone Star Bettas, and it was my friend that drew it specifically for LSB as part of the logo.

The fish is the main part of the Logo, that is the reason I asked you.

Now, I will let my friend know that you are using it and see what he thinks. He is not on this forum.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Coppermoon said:


> It is my business as I am the President of Lone Star Bettas, and it was my friend that drew it specifically for LSB as part of the logo.
> 
> The fish is the main part of the Logo, that is the reason I asked you.
> 
> Now, I will let my friend know that you are using it and see what he thinks. He is not on this forum.


Sounds good, but maybe you should also acquire some manners in the process


----------



## Coppermoon

My original post on the matter was not meant to be rude. If it came off that way, please accept my apology. I only asked who you were, because you could have been related to my friend that drew the fish, so there for you may have had permission. 2nd, I asked if you had gotten permission as using someone else's photo without permission is a copy right issue even if it is not posted that you may only use the photo with permission. It is almost understood that if the picture/photo is not yours, you need to get permission from the owner.

Again, I was not meaning to be rude.

Lori

If you want to see the logo in use, please visit LoneStarBettas.com

My friend said it was ok to use the Logo fish.


----------



## ao

As an artist I have to back copper on that one. Anything created by an individual without a legal document stating otherwise is copyrighted to that individual... even a mindlessly drawn doodle  A lot of times people say "i got it from google" but google is a search engine, not a free stock photo provider, it is unable to differentiate between creative commons photo and one that is under copyright ^_^ 
it is up to the job of the user to find out what the copyright status of that picture is. 
an item is still copyrighted to its creator years after their death (I believe 70 years)
it's a good practice to know where your photo comes from and whether you should use it in a public place  a lot of people get sued in such ways over these copyright laws...

I don't believe copper is rude. it's just shocking to see a logo belonging to his company on someone else's avatar.
it would be polite to seek permission to use an artwork not belonging to you... it is also respectful to the artist and the owners...
because believe it or not, the drawing is their property no matter how "public" it may seem. you wouldn't go arround taking things that is in a store for public display first then ask the owner for permission later right?


----------



## Coppermoon

aokashi said:


> As an artist I have to back copper on that one. Anything created by an individual without a legal document stating otherwise is copyrighted to that individual... even a mindlessly drawn doodle  A lot of times people say "i got it from google" but google is a search engine, not a free stock photo provider, it is unable to differentiate between creative commons photo and one that is under copyright ^_^
> it is up to the job of the user to find out what the copyright status of that picture is.
> an item is still copyrighted to its creator years after their death (I believe 70 years)
> it's a good practice to know where your photo comes from and whether you should use it in a public place  a lot of people get sued in such ways over these copyright laws...
> 
> I don't believe copper is rude. it's just shocking to see a logo belonging to his company on someone else's avatar.
> it would be polite to seek permission to use an artwork not belonging to you... it is also respectful to the artist and the owners...
> because believe it or not, the drawing is their property no matter how "public" it may seem. you wouldn't go arround taking things that is in a store for public display first then ask the owner for permission later right?


Thank you  ...and yes it was a shock to see LSB Fish as an avatar that is a non-member of Lone Star Bettas. (I'm a her,but the artist is a Him ;D).

The only difference in LSB logo is the fish in the avatar is mirror image...


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Coppermoon said:


> My original post on the matter was not meant to be rude. If it came off that way, please accept my apology. I only asked who you were, because you could have been related to my friend that drew the fish, so there for you may have had permission. 2nd, I asked if you had gotten permission as using someone else's photo without permission is a copy right issue even if it is not posted that you may only use the photo with permission. It is almost understood that if the picture/photo is not yours, you need to get permission from the owner.
> 
> Again, I was not meaning to be rude.
> 
> Lori
> 
> If you want to see the logo in use, please visit LoneStarBettas.com
> 
> My friend said it was ok to use the Logo fish.


Its all good, I can change it if needed. Please tell your friend thanks


----------



## xShainax

I had a beautiful HM with elephant ears. I loved him


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

aokashi said:


> As an artist I have to back copper on that one. Anything created by an individual without a legal document stating otherwise is copyrighted to that individual... even a mindlessly drawn doodle  A lot of times people say "i got it from google" but google is a search engine, not a free stock photo provider, it is unable to differentiate between creative commons photo and one that is under copyright ^_^
> it is up to the job of the user to find out what the copyright status of that picture is.
> an item is still copyrighted to its creator years after their death (I believe 70 years)
> it's a good practice to know where your photo comes from and whether you should use it in a public place  a lot of people get sued in such ways over these copyright laws...
> 
> I don't believe copper is rude. it's just shocking to see a logo belonging to his company on someone else's avatar.
> it would be polite to seek permission to use an artwork not belonging to you... it is also respectful to the artist and the owners...
> because believe it or not, the drawing is their property no matter how "public" it may seem. you wouldn't go arround taking things that is in a store for public display first then ask the owner for permission later right?


Trust me, you are speaking to a photographer 

MY reply would have been VERY different if the post didn't come off as rude as it did (I realize now that is wasn't intentional, but still)


----------



## magnum

> If Lone Star Bettas of the artist asks me to remove it, I will, otherwise, its non of your business.





> Sounds good, but maybe you should also acquire some manners in the process


These sound ruder to me than anything Coppermoon said. She politley asked you were your DP was from, you responded rudely. 

Anyways, I guess its not my problem.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

magnum said:


> These sound ruder to me than anything Coppermoon said. She politley asked you were your DP was from, you responded rudely.
> 
> Anyways, I guess its not my problem.


It was the "Who are you" that sounded rude. Anyways, its been taken care of. I've had a pretty shitty week and haven't been in the greatest mood, and that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## ao

Let's get back on topic guys!
Dumbo eared Bettas!
lol


----------



## Coppermoon

aokashi said:


> Let's get back on topic guys!
> Dumbo eared Bettas!
> lol


**like**


----------



## Perry the platypus

registereduser said:


> I think they are gorgeous, no problem swimming at all. My delta tail has more problems swimming than my big ear plakat type. This is Phillip:


It is really pretty!


----------



## Mo

I currently have 35 or so Dumbo bettas.. I have noticed that they swim no much less than my other fish..


----------



## Mo

im trying to sell most of them though..


----------



## registereduser

Perry the platypus said:


> It is really pretty!


Thanks!

what colors do you have, Mo?


----------



## Mo

I have pinks.. 1 white.. sold my other one.. Multicolors, and Salamanders


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Coppermoon said:


> **like**


Sorry, off topic again


But did anyone else notics we got a like button now?! I was going to quote this post when I saw it


----------



## Mo

yes.. only on the TFK sight though


----------



## magnum

Ahh, I always wanted a HMPK dumbo! I think they are just absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## Mo

Magnum.. I have some for sale that Are very pretty


----------



## LionCalie

I really do enjoy the dumbo/big ear/elephant ear Bettas and currently have one named Skye. What I have a problem with is when it is taken to the extreme. When their pectoral fins are ridiculously oversize I feel it takes away from the overall beauty and grace.

Here is my boy Skye, he's a Halfmoon Plakat Big ear


----------

